# Three load Box cars arrived here in Rio Linda, Ca



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

We had three loaded box cars arrive from NY and was picked up at our interchange siding. The routing got lost and had to get a hold of our shipper ( Nick Savage in NY.) They we lost for about 8 days and Able s's frt. house. He got a hold of us to find out how it was routed. Both of us still don't really know where they were, so the cars must of found each other. I guess they must of gone the Sorthen route and came in to Calif. along the border way.. leaf. 

Anyway here is a video of being spotted. (First half... )




Able's Frt. Co. told us that all of there customers were very happy and there was no damage to anyting.. All was packed well.

They even commentted on how like new the NYC Pacemaker cars were and even the car doors slid very nice.. Load was pack very well for the distance it traveled over different lines.
Got to hand it to the shipper.










Second half.....
Is where emptys are picked up with other empty cars to take back to the interchange.




Hope you enjoy as much as we did playing trains.. ya.. The movie has a few burps in it, but we don't care.. Trains ran fine.. leaf.

" Boy spell check sure went wild on this post. Had to get on other puter to get the bad changes fixed and still not sure all is fixed.. laf." Big glitch here????

















Hey, Nick ... You wanted to see them in action so here is your video.. laf.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Noel, 

It's all about having a good time and I know you do. 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Gotta get me one dem dar pokin sticks too! Regal Hah LOL


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Sweet,

But it would be nice if you spelled my name correct... he he he

Glad they made it in one piece Noel

They are very cool looking cars..

And thank you for making the custom signals for me they work GREAT.............










N.Y.C. rules Brothers........ he he he

Your layout is Awsome Noel........


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Nick.. but the spell checker must of changed your last name..hahahaha But we all know who you are..


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By noelw on 19 Nov 2010 02:07 AM 
We had three loaded box cars arrive from NY and was picked up at our interchange siding. The routing got lost and had to get a hold of our shipper ( Nick Savage in NY.) They we lost for about 8 days and Able s's frt. house. He got a hold of us to find out how it was routed. Both of us still don't really know where they were, so the cars must of found each other. I guess they must of gone the Sorthen route and came in to Calif. along the border way.. leaf. 

Anyway here is a video of being spotted. (First half... )




Able's Frt. Co. told us that all of there customers were very happy and there was no damage to anyting.. All was packed well.

They even commentted on how like new the NYC Pacemaker cars were and even the car doors slid very nice.. Load was pack very well for the distance it traveled over different lines.
Got to hand it to the shipper.










Second half.....
Is where emptys are picked up with other empty cars to take back to the interchange.




Hope you enjoy as much as we did playing trains.. ya.. The movie has a few burps in it, but we don't care.. Trains ran fine.. leaf.

" Boy spell check sure went wild on this post. Had to get on other puter to get the bad changes fixed and still not sure all is fixed.. laf." Big glitch here????

















Hey, Nick ... You wanted to see them in action so here is your video.. laf.

Savatgy....................


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

That's what you get for letting the government get involved in your railroad operations.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By silverstatespecialties on 19 Nov 2010 11:15 PM 
That's what you get for letting the government get involved in your railroad operations.  


*Oh. Chi**


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt K.. Here is your request from your e-maill and was not sure how to show you and others on how we uncouple our rolling stock.. So we did it here..

In the first video you will see this old man using a 3 foot Dow/stick with a spade and hook on one end.. Works for old guys that don't like to get down on there knees.

Here is a photo of uncoupling a Bachmann pass train. 

















Aligning coupler shank & points on a track switch.. Eng. show using a USA to a Bachmann.. the hook is use to pull cars( Varments and such.. laf.) and uncouple Kadees by taking the pressure off the knuckles. Then pull one drop pin to the side. 










Here is a pair of them that are 3 foot long so don't have to bend over.. 










Hope this help Matt.K.







Noel
ps. Ya.. Old guy in first video was me.. Geeeeeeeesssssssss.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

can you get them in either left or right handed??


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Of course, but the left handed ones only come in pink when shipped to Nebraska... 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

If you get the Kickstand model, they won't lie down on the job. 
Patterned after DOTs kickstand shovels... 3 leaners and one pushing dirt! 

John


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 06 Sep 2011 06:35 PM 
can you get them in either left or right handed?? Darn... I showed one of each, didn't you see' em? 

Sorry Greg.E....... my mistake, I forgot about the the deluxe models for NEB. 
Guess Temporary, I could put on a pink bow with a paper clip kickstands on one of them. 

You Guys are funny.. 
God love ya all..


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, at least the Nebraska one's aren't required to have air quality emission controls, and a picture of "Arnold" on em!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You are right Jerry, but in California, our mosquitoes are smaller than a school bus... 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was really amazed at your RR. I thought I had alot of yard work to keep up with. WOOW you have tons of plants. 
Its very nice. But ,,lots of plants!!!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Tk's Marty for the comment on the R.R. I guess I got way carried away with the R.R. like some one else I know. We love railroading. 
Guess like my Ho layout in a 10 x 40 ft office trailer way out back.


The garden R,.R. kind of went wild and now have extra work keeping it up. Hey we have intercoms tho.. laf.

Anyway, Stuck lot of trees and plants in the ground and now got rid of most of the weeds and yard work.. Now lots of shade and no more real weed problems.
Put in a reservoir and a few Arnold Terminator Geese and never look back.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey Noel, 

Looks like you had some fun playing trains.... 

Them geese; are better than gaurd dogs! 

Michael


----------

